# New to the site.



## dmobb75 (Jul 25, 2015)

Hey how's it goin everyone,

Just joined last week, and it's weird being new to a site your not familiar with. Kind of like a new school. Bee. Working out for about 3 years. I primarily do crossfit and some power lifting. I'm 39 years old, 220 pounds and not to flabby at about 13%bf. Just here to check out and get opinions on things I'm interested in doing and talk to people. The other site I go to is interesting and I'm sure this one is the same. Have a good one everyone.


----------



## brazey (Jul 26, 2015)

Welcome to the community.


----------

